
Ask HN: Mac users who have switched to Linux, how do you make presentations? - mattstone
LibreOffice Impress and Google Slides have been disappointing replacements for Keynote so far.
======
anujsharmax
Beamer
([https://en.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Presentations](https://en.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Presentations))

I usually use LaTeX, because it works on all the major OS and frees me from
learning different software

~~~
wahern
I use Beamer and I use macOS.

macOS has great PDF support. Preview.app understands ToCs and full-screen
presentation mode. It's been awhile since I've used any Linux GUI apps, but
IIRC the typical Linux PDF viewers had all the right features, too.

------
zionsg
RevealJS - [https://revealjs.com/](https://revealjs.com/)

Your whole presentation is basically an HTML file - a <section> for each
slide. CSS and JS can be used as like on a normal webpage to provide styling
and effects.

It can be edited and run on any computer and operating system - just needs a
text editor and browser.

It's responsive - no need to worry about aspect ratio.

It has speaker notes too!

~~~
zionsg
And unlike Google Slides, it can be run without requiring an Internet
connection. No need for proprietary platforms or installation of software.

------
zapzupnz
I think the comments you've had so far have been to do with the result of
having a good-looking and functional presentation. But as a fellow Keynote
user, I understand that it's not about the end result; it's about the joy of
working in Keynote. Hell, that's the thing about being a Mac user — when It
Just Works™, It Just Works™ to the point that when you try to do things the
other ways, somehow It Doesn't Work Well Enough™ even if the result winds up
identical.

I can manipulate and place objects in Keynote with a precision that nothing
else affords me not because they're incapable of it, but rather because their
workflows for doing so are, to me, hugely inefficient. The way Keynote handles
layout, snapping, movement, Magic Move transitions and many other features
just can't be replicated.

Except it can, on the web. Have you given iCloud.com's version of Keynote a
try? Much less featureful, but if you go back to any given Mac and make
yourself some nice templates and store them in your iCloud Drive, you can
always use those to create presentations in _basically_ the same workflow as
you're used to, just in a browser.

Fair warning, though: anecdotally, I've always found it's a bit heavier on the
resource usage than Google Slides or Office 365.

------
sqs
What’s lacking in Google Slides? It works great for me and is the standard at
most companies I know. In a way, you’d have the same problem if you just
joined a company that uses Google Slides, so maybe that’s a better way to
frame your question.

------
ioddly
I use mdx-deck: [https://github.com/jxnblk/mdx-
deck](https://github.com/jxnblk/mdx-deck)

Guess this approach depends on whether you want to "code" your slides or not.
As someone who's never gotten along with Powerpoint et al, this approach
agrees with me very well.

------
LarryMade2
Haven't done it yet but I have read there are s few great PDF slideshow
programs that are really good. So you would make your presentation a PDF and
then use one of these to page around your slideshow. Has fades, animated page
changing, etc.

I kinda like this solution over a "presentation" program as you can use
whatever you want and produce slides way nicer then being limited by Pages,
Impress, PowerPoint, or whatever.

------
nightbrawler
I think MS PowerPoint online is pretty hard to beat... it's fully featured and
web based.

------
ggm
Move to markdown.

but I think the willingness to move to linux pre-supposes you have also
accepted the slide _content_ is what matters, not what it looks like.

I think there is a very strong _Tufte_ moment here: make slides in whatever
you can, even as plain ASCII.

------
billconan
I use google drive. These days I try to make slides as simple as possible.
white background and black text, that's it.

------
goralph
Canva! ([https://www.canva.com](https://www.canva.com))

Disclaimer: I work there.

------
ews
Very specific, but I use revealJS (from org-mode) and it works wonderfully.

------
bchip
Give Microsoft Sway a shot!

